# Most unreliable news.



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 14, 2018)

Now please, i don't want this to descend into

CnN iS fOr LiBtArDs!!111111!!! 

kind of shit, let's all be honest and nontoxic about this.


I honestly find both FOX and CNN to be biased. and don't get me started on the alt right news!


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2018)

Almost all news sources are unreliable these days.  You need to get your news from multiple sources just to get the full picture.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Almost all news sources are unreliable these days.  You need to get your news from multiple sources just to get the full picture.



Snopes is your friend.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 15, 2018)

I remember watching the documentary "outfoxed" in 2002-2004ish. It was downright scary how almost extremely biassed fox was (and most likely still is). That they portrayed themselves as objective gave it an orwellian flavor.

Can't say much on cnn, as i don't watch it either.

In Belgium... We got the same thing, obviously, but imho far from that bad. There are some Papers being noticeably quiet on international scandals or pretend/suggest that local misery is caused by the government, but it's rather petty at worst.

Oh, and a small note: if you don't want a thread derailed, make a strong case for your argument. Starting with what you DON'T want to happen is more likely to cause it than casually mentioning it at the end.


----------



## Xzi (May 15, 2018)

There's a lot of fake news out there _now_, but Fox was the original and fakest of them all.  Hell, Donald Trump started his campaign on Fox with the birther lie, and now Fox makes up the majority of his political advisors.  There really is no left-wing equivalent, either.  The closest would be CNN, but at the very least they don't straight up fabricate stories like Fox does.

That's just cable news, of course.  The internet is chocked full of websites meant to feed your own opinion back to you.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 15, 2018)

Good old FOX news. They are as legit as diet water. While CNN comes pretty damn close they haven't gone full potato yet.

The term "fake news" has been a thing since the printing press.


----------



## DinohScene (May 15, 2018)

All news is biased.
One of the reasons I don't follow it


----------

